# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Presvlaka za Maxi Cosi Priori

## mendula

Ocufala nam se presvlaka za našu sjedalicu Maxi Cosi Priori. Sjedalica je proizvedena 07/2002 i inače je sasvim OK, samo se presvlaka pohabala na "naslonu" za lijevu ruku.
Čitala sa na temi o ljetnim presvlakama da ih se vjerojatno može naručiti u Turbo Limaču. Zanima me je li netko već tako nešto naručivao, bilo u TLu ili od nekog drugog dobavljača? Ili ste morali naručiti direktno od proizvođača? Ili ste to nekako drukčije riješili (pada nam na pamet da na Rasprodaji kupimo istu sjedalicu pa iskoristimo presvlaku, samo se bojim da to nije baš isplativo  :Rolling Eyes:  )?

----------


## Annie

Mi smo ljetnu presvlaku za Maxi Cosi Priory XP kupili kad smo kupovali i sjedalicu i oduševljeni smo njome. Imaju ih u TL, ne moraš posebno naručivati

----------


## spajalica

ja sam ih jucer vidjela u Media shopu u king crossu. tamno plave su.

----------


## mendula

Hvala vam za odgovore. Nisam sigurna da sam dobro objasnila, nama treba obična presvlaka, ne ljetna. Pa ako štogod znate...   :Smile:

----------


## uroboros

Presvlake za Maxi Cosi, osim ljetnjih, frotirskih u nas nema. Ja sam prije mjesec dana pokušavala naći isto za Maxi Cosi Priori, no u TL  i ne samo oni ( zvala na nekoliko adresa ), kazaše da nije moguće dobaviti originalnu presvlaku za autostolicu, osim ljetnjih. Ove ljetnje se prodaju u bijeloj i plavoj boji, koštaju oko 200 kn. Ukoliko već imaš autostolicu, preporučila bih ti ljetnje presvlake. Izgledaju ok. Ukoliko ih ne želiš, tada neima druge nego kupiti novu sjedalicu. Ima ih u TL za 999 kn pa naviše.Unatoč tome što u Uputama za postavljanje sjedalice proizvođač piše da je moguće kupiti još jednu originalnu navlaku, u nas to nije moguće.

----------


## mendula

uroboros   :Love:

----------


## paws

Koliko znam u TL se ne mogu naručiti stvari tipa dodatnih presvlaka(osim one ljetne frotirne) i adaptera za kolica.  :Mad:

----------


## velika.jabuka

malo dižem temu..
zna li netko da li se može naručiti zamjenska presvlaka za maxi cosi cabriofix (i po kojoj cijeni)?
našla sam neke na ebayu i sl., al ništa na 'službenim' stranicama..

----------


## Evitta

mi smo imali isti problem.nama se na maxi cosi priori nakon 2 god presvlaka rastrgala na jednoj strani, i to prilikom rucnog pranja.
kad smo u tl htijeli naruciti, rekli su prvo da moze, i to od orig. proizvodaca, al cijena je bila bajna, nekih 400-500kn, al kad su htijeli narucit da ipak ne mogu..
ugl odnijeli sjedalicu do auto centra di sivaju presvlake za automobile, i lijepo nam napravili navlaku po mjeri, odabrali boje i super je ispala, jos nam je i mekanija bila od orig.platili nekih 200kn.

----------


## daddycool

jedino što mi preporučamo da se kod AS koriste isključivo originalni dijelovi jer je sjedalica testirana i certificirana isključivo sa originalnim dijelovima.  :/

----------


## gita75

Moja sjedalica MC priori uskoro ide u otpis, a navlaka ljetna i redovita su u dobrom stanju. Prodajem ih uskoro ako ima zainteresiranih.
Napominjem da nova sjedalica još nije kupljena, ali bit će uskoro obzirom da je dama na nekih 17 i sitno kila.

----------


## Evitta

al ne kuzim kakve veze ima navlaka s tim da nebi sjedalica bila ispravna?? napravljena je jednakih dimenzija ko i stara, jednako pripijena,na istom mjestu prorezi, samo sto je nova i drugacije boje..
razmem da se radi o pojasevima il da se nekako sjedalica predelava i mijenja ali ovo je samo materijal..onda po tome ti auto centri nebi smijeli ni raditi nove i drugacije navlake u autima jer nisu original i nisu isprobani..

----------


## Tarantula

navlaka (zamjenskih) orginal maxy cosi ima za naručiti u baby media shopu. pitala sam danas u TL nemaju ni pojma da se to može. košta nekih cca 300-tinjak kuna i ima u par boja

----------


## Barbi

> ali ovo je samo materijal


Pa stvar i je u samom materijalu. Svi materijali korišteni za izradu autosjedalica posebno su obrađeni i impregnirani da ne budu zapaljivi kako se u slučaju sudara i požara ne bi zapalila sjedalica i time direktno ugrozila dijete u njoj.

Ukoliko ste sigurni da materijal od kojeg se šiva nova navlaka ima jednaka svojstva, o.k.

----------


## smoki

podižem,
isti problem, druga sjedalica. Rok od 5 godina nije prošao, sjedalica je ispravna, presvlaka   :Embarassed:  ... pa neopisiva.
Dakle, zna li neko gdje bi se mogla naći presvlaka ua Brevi grand prix tip 515

----------


## Riana

da li je tko skidao original navlaku s priorice radi pranja? imamo fleke od znoja i ne idu van ručnim prnjem

----------


## Cathy

> da li je tko skidao original navlaku s priorice radi pranja? imamo fleke od znoja i ne idu van ručnim prnjem


Ja sam prala u veš mašini bez problema, jedino sam smanjila centrifugu na 500 okretaja. I nisam stavljala omekšivač.

----------


## tropical

mi smo upravo kupili priorifix i kako smo ju kupili u TL (ok je datum proizvodnje) pa je bila izlozena (vrebala sam ju, nije dugo stajala, haha!), htjela sam ju oprati. malo treba vremena da se skine navlaka ali su upute u originalu super napisane pa se lako slijede. prala na 30 stupnjeva u programu kao na ruke i na 500 okretaja isto centrufu. onda mi se cinilo da se nije dovoljno ocijedila pa sam pustila jos jedan ciklus centrifuge na 700 okretaja. ispalo super. okurazilo me sto sam pred 2 tj konacno oprala i navlaku cabriofixu. za usporedbu, na cabriofixu mi je lakse bilo skinuti navlaku a teze ju staviti, ovdje je bilo obratno.

----------


## Riana

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li je tko skidao original navlaku s priorice radi pranja? imamo fleke od znoja i ne idu van ručnim prnjem
> 
> 
> Ja sam prala u veš mašini bez problema, jedino sam smanjila centrifugu na 500 okretaja. I nisam stavljala omekšivač.


muči me jedino skidanje, odnosno ona okrugla "kopča" na sjedalu, koja mi se čini kao ne skidiva, (jesam objasnila, kaj ne?)

----------


## Cathy

> Cathy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Riana prvotno napisa
> ...


Ako misliš na onu iz koje izlazi središnji dio kopče (a u nju se kopčaju kopče od remena) navlaka se samo skine oko toga, nije neki problem.

----------


## Riana

probat ću, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tropical

znam ta okrugla, malo je teže skinuti oko toga nego na cabriofixu ali u biti nije nikakav problem, samo tako izgleda odokativno

----------


## Bébé

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Cathy prvotno napisa
> ...



Pozdrav!

Mene zanima jel ikako moguce skinuti ovu donju navlaku (cabriofix)? 

U biti, skinula sam ju ali ne mogu odvojiti zbog kajisa koji prolazi kroz rupu na donjem dijelu presvlake i koji je provucen kroz plastiku same as (tamo malo nize od tog okruglog)..

Mislim glupo mi da se navlaka odvaja al ju onda nemozes staviti prati jer je kajisem vezana  za AS.... :?

----------


## Barbi

Nije vezana iako izgleda tako. Donji kraj remena samo je zataknut na dvije male plastične kukice ispod sjedalice, pomakni malo lijevo-desno i izvući ćeš to jednostavno.

----------


## Bébé

> Nije vezana iako izgleda tako. Donji kraj remena samo je zataknut na dvije male plastične kukice ispod sjedalice, pomakni malo lijevo-desno i izvući ćeš to jednostavno.


Ma neide, u biti ne zelim otkaciti kopcu s crvenim gumbom od AS nego onaj kajis s tregerima, a on je bas omotan i zasiven i neide nikako van...ili sam krivo shvatila (a mislim da nisam?) :?  Da nije u pitanju AS s greskom? :/

Da mogu slikala bih i stavila slike...

----------


## Bébé

Nasla sam instrukcije, mozda nekome i budu od pomoci: 

http://www.maxi-cosi.com/media/produ...iofix_def1.pdf

no ja i dalje ne mogu skinuti, barem ne vidim nacina a da ne pokidam tu plastiku, inace nemam poblema s ovakvim zavrzlamama ali ovo su stvarno zakomplicirali, bed mi je probat nozem ili necim sl: uopce nije tako lako kako pise da je, na forumima stranim vidim kako se pise da je vratiti jos i teze...eeek  :Predaja:

----------


## Bébé

http://www.maxi-cosi.com/media/produ...iofix_def1.pdf

----------


## Bébé

> Nije vezana iako izgleda tako. Donji kraj remena samo je zataknut na dvije male plastične kukice ispod sjedalice, pomakni malo lijevo-desno i izvući ćeš to jednostavno.


Steta sto je edit postova nemoguc, ovako sam ih bas nanizala...samo sam htjela javiti da se pojas slucajno sam otkvacio   :Laughing:   :Grin:  pa sam skuzila gdje se otkvaci. 

Ne mora se AS okretati naopacke vec malo nize od okrugle kopce ima odmah taj utor s izrezima tj. 'kukicama' pa se samo utakne odn makne  :Razz:  barem mislim da je to to, nije dakle cvrsto fiksiran. 

*Nadam se ssamo da to ne utjece na sigurnost jer mi se cini da bi se lako moglo otkvaciti pri zescem manevriranju, nedaj boze u prometnoj nesreci...
*
...a vec sam ju htjela nositi natrag u trgovinu da mi pokazu kako se skine  :Razz:

----------


## Riana

ja sam skinula navlaku s priorice i ljepo je oprala i bez po muke stavila natrag :D

----------

